# Onyx: 4mos Staffy Bull



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

here are some pics of Onyx about 10 days prior to his 4mo mark. i went to my vet and weighed him in just over 17lbs and 11.5 to his shoulders. since his 4mo bday he has had a little bit of loos stool. luckily he has a vet appt tomorrow so i might as well mention it while i am there. great temperment with my 3 daughters and anyone who wants to say hello. equally great temperment towards other dogs size, sex or breed. when we play outside he reads my body movement when i toss soccer balls and intercepts them in mid air. loves fetch and release games with kibble as rewards.

much thanks to davidfitness83 for all the mentoring!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful pup


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks brother. here are a few more i found


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Cute little guy. Hope you're not too fond of that soccer ball!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Onyx is a beauty and he is a lucky dog to have such a wonderful and caring family  the world needs more dog owners like you Jimmy !


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

That dog is just straight adorable! HA Can't wait until we can see pics of him all grown up!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww, what a cute puppy..I miss puppiesss


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

So cute :woof:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, Onyx is a cute little fart face!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like that little guy!! can I have him?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww what a cute little guy


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I like that little guy!! can I have him?


my wife has been expressing a want for a female. he has a boxer playmate over my moms house. i wish i could get some vids of him towing her around the house at a full sprint with a tug toy in mouth. she is a little bigger than him but he is by far stronger. he loves her though, they get along great. i am waiting to see if we get a staffy female.

i still cant believe how fast he has developed, grown and learns.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

*more pics*

































these were taken the same day as the rest on 6/10 14 days before his 4mo bday


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's a true pocket pit =) thick little man..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! I love Staffies.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i felt comfortable enough isolated in mom and dads yard .3 acres. let him off lesh and just played chase, felt good to see him sprint. we play fetch for a solid 45min at my house. but when we were over my parents he wasnt interested. to i played the recall game. when he wasnt looking i would dash away and then call him from opposite side of yard. just the look on his face excited me and the way only pitbulls stop with the hop at the end. it was easily noticeable he loved it. i will have to bring the fetch toy from my house next time and see if he goes for it


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

pic taken today after a few chase sprints. thanks david fo upload from new iphone


----------

